# Describe a Beautiful Room.



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Instructions: Please don't read other people's posts until after you've completed yours. Skip over the explanation until after you've written your responses.

*I.* I would like you to conceive of a room or physical, indoor space that's beautiful. The room can serve any purpose and have any qualities. I would like to to reach into the depths of your imagination and conceive of some physical space which would induce a sense of elation, awe, and wonder. Try to think of what it feels like to experience profound awe, wonder, and fixation, then project this feeling around you and tell me what it would look like.

*II.* Describe to me why you think this space is beautiful.


* *






So, I'm personally trying to understand what sorts of physical spaces and the qualities in those spaces create certain ecstatic feelings in people. I believe that our brain interprets the world through pattern-recognition and that the recognition of patterns is an inherently good feeling to us. I believe that certain patterns vary from one another in the intensity of the feeling that they produce and perhaps the type of feeling that they produce. Although I'm going to continue doing research in addition to this thread, I would like to get some initial input from people.

Thanks for your help.





* *




 @Hotaru @ScientiaOmnisEst @Eska @Watcher of the Skies @Wellsy @Amine @Merry in Sunshine @sittapygmaea @lilysocks @jeb @Swede @BigApplePi @Derse Dreamer @Caustic Banana @Axwell @Cosmic Hobo @euro4 @jamaix @Falling Leaves @Lizabeth @Morfinyon @Mimari @ninjahitsawall @Obscure @Stelliferous @TelepathicGoose @Vayne @zanah0dia @zombiefishy @conscius @Swordsman of Mana @caramel_choctop @lightwing @LostFavor

I hope you don't mind me mentioning you. If you wish not to participate, that's perfectly alright.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Does "physical" mean it should obey the common laws of physics or can I go _really_ wild? 
btw. This is an awesome idea and I already love this thread. I say.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's mine. I put it in spoiler tags, so it's harder for people to glance at it before doing theirs. :happy:


* *




There's freakin' blue jewels on the ceiling, holy crap. And the ceiling stretches so far upward with its gilded color, into a magnificent curve. It's almost like a church, but the walls... the walls are see-through glass panel with mechanical whirring going on behind them, just loud enough to be like a dim purr. It's like being inside a living, breathing mechanical organism. 

And the floors... they're covered in rich, plush mats with a foamy quality to them, colored a dark grey. Like the floor is a large bed in all directions. 

There are two windows in the ceiling, both trimmed with gold, letting sunlight stream in from above, casting a beautiful glow on the gray of the mats below. And one door on either end of the room, both gold like the windows, with sleek black see-through knobs and mechanical whirring underneath. 

It's like you can lie down anywhere in the room in complete relaxation and feel the pulse of the world from inside. It's beautiful because it's so subtle and yet so rich, so calm and unassuming, and yet so complex in its workings underneath. Almost like being inside a computer program, but with a humanity to it in equal measure.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Clyme said:


> *I.* I would like you to conceive of a room or physical, indoor space that's beautiful. The room can serve any purpose and have any qualities. I would like to to reach into the depths of your imagination and conceive of some physical space which would induce a sense of elation, awe, and wonder. Try to think of what it feels like to experience profound awe, wonder, and fixation, then project this feeling around you and tell me what it would look like.


I don't believe I've ever been in such a room. The room would have to be "beautiful" as well as have me feel at peace if I were in it. (You haven't said I had to be in the room.) I've seen many museums with rooms of art and wealthy people which are supposed to be beautiful but that's theirs, not mine.



> *II.* Describe to me why you think this space is beautiful.
> 
> So, I'm personally trying to understand what sorts of physical spaces and the qualities in those spaces create certain ecstatic feelings in people. I believe that our brain interprets the world through pattern-recognition and that the recognition of patterns is an inherently good feeling to us. I believe that certain patterns vary from one another in the intensity of the feeling that they produce and perhaps the type of feeling that they produce. Although I'm going to continue doing research in addition to this thread, I would like to get some initial input from people.


I'd like to be in such a room. It would have to have harmony with both me, the objects within the room, it's functionality and possibly placed with a view.
.
Details: Modestly good lighting. Chairs, desk, wall decor of art. Golden mean rectangle shape. Modest height. Press a button and "ugly" things like computes and TV disappear.

Last year when I was on vacation I saw a small wonderful Italian desk for $350 I'd love to have had. (I believe I took a photo but where is it?) This would be in the room but would not be enough. I have no space for such a desk and I couldn't have transported it in my car anyway.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Watcher of the Skies said:


> Does "physical" mean it should obey the common laws of physics or can I go _really_ wild?
> btw. This is an awesome idea and I already love this thread. I say.


No, it needn't obey the common laws of physics. You may go as wild as you would like.


----------



## Gilfoyle (Jan 19, 2015)

1. I have been thinking about this place for years, and it would be a greenhouse in glass and wrought iron, three stories high with rounded upper corners and a spike in the middle of the roof that points to the sky. the inside would be a wide open room, where you can see the forest outside through the glass walls, and the sky up above through the glass ceiling. The inside would be filled with exotic plants. Trees planted in the ground with flowers around them and pots with different specimens. The middle section would be a couple of steps lower than the rest, and there would be a black grand piano. In one corner of the higher level there would be a table and chairs, all in different styles, old and used. The floors would be irregular stone tiles where there wasn't forest floor, and green plants and multicolored flowers everywhere. Vines, ferns, butterflies that have come in there by themselves fly around, with other bugs and maybe even a snake or two, but they were all free to go as they want. 

2. This is beautiful because it is as outside as you can get while being inside.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Okay, I went just_ a bit_ wild.

* *





So... I would actually begin with the fact that I'm generally more 'sensitive' to sounds than any other stimuli, so the room certaily can't be silent. It would be a big space but full of all kinds of plants- sort of jungle-like, or like a botanical garden, (I guess that could be the purpose of the room) so it would give off a friendly 'cozy' vibe. Partly the sorroundings would consist of various crystal and mineral forms. The lights would be dim, coming from the crystals. I'm weirdly fond of indigo, purple and similar colors so these would dominate. There would be no straight lines nor corners, it would rather be some Gaudi-ish design, the walls would constantly change colors and patterns (but not too fast. We wanna be happy and calm, not distressed!) ,preferably fractal or space-like patterns. The ceiling would be either made of glass, allowing you to see the sky, or shaped like ceilings in late gothic cathedrals.The air would smell of a rainy summer day and white sage. There would be all sorts of birds. I couldn't really stand complete silence for too long and, as I mentioned, and the moments when I felt the most "awe, wonder and fixation', were always caused by music and sound (thouh I get similar feelings from observing the night sky). So the room would be always filled with sound of falling rain and distant thunder, birds' singing or some calm and happy music. I'm thinking of a kind of sound produced by glass harmonica or maybe bells... Airy, clear sounds. 
Oh right, the floor would be all grass. It would also be nice if the air wasn't dry, more of a 'right after rain' kind, and not too warm. So that you can run around and not get all sweaty. Because I would most likely use this room for dancing and singing like crazy or wallowing mindlessly in the grass
I'll google a few things that have some of the qualities I'm thinking of, or evoke the kind of feel I'd yearn for. For some reason the site keeps refreshing iself whenever I change the tab idk.



(There is a possibility that I will drop by and add something or come up with another room. I love coming up with such things, my Ne is making lots of happy noises.)


* *




Okay so I think my description was pretty vivid but just in case, more less something like this, with trees, flowers etc. planted here and there:








I actually have a very specific idea of the ceiling. I look up much more often thsn most people so it's important... 
Look at these polished rainbow hematites:








and now imagine ceiling made from this kind of material, carved into fancy gothic cathedral-esque, like fans or shells:


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

* *






I have a multitude of conflicting thoughts on the matter, I'm unable to pick one room in particular, certain rooms I imagine, express awe, but through different emotions. One inspires wonder, the other inspires security, the other inspires peacefulness, etc. 

Hopefully, this won't be significantly problematic. I will choose out of all those that I've imagined.

*I.* 
White walls, pillars, ground; made from the same material ancient Greece temples were made of.
A multitude of statues from the Greek pantheon and other mythological figures.
A large window that shows a city/horizon.

A combination of this;









and this;









and this;









If I were to put it shortly, something that resonates with "Mount Olympus".



_


* *





*II.*
I'm not able to accurately describe what I feel.

For me, it resonates with beauty, awe-inspiring art and peacefulness.


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

It's a-okay. 
You should definitely write your own version, it'd be interesting to see what your perspective of a beautiful place is.

1. I'd picture it to be in the sky, the sky having different assortment of the rainbow, each colour slowly dipping into the one next to it, clouds dispersing from left to right. If you looked into the clouds long enough you would be able to see at any point in time, from the moment that the universe took its first breath to the end of the galaxies as we know it. It'd be a place where everyone was welcome, regardless of what they'd done before. Kind of like Taylor Swift's lyrics from Innocent. "Who you are is not what you did. You're still an innocent." (I haven't quite managed to figure out what I would do with the rapists/murderers/ serious offenders of any kind. Having them in the private haven conflicts with my morals but not only would I love for everyone to gain a second chance, if possible but technically the place that I've created should be judgement free of what they'd once done. Ai Carumba.) 

It'd be a place with evergrowing space to fit everyone, no one is left behind, physically nor emotionally. I can't quite picture the materialistic means, all I know is that it's my type of heaven. What I'm imagining is a place with interconnected people with different backgrounds but with all the same types of beating hearts.

I am the cheesiest cheese to ever cheese.

2. It's mostly because I am obsessed with the state of harmony even though I know it may not be entirely possible. It's a beautiful concept although I wonder if it can ever be fully put in play? Group harmony plays a big factor for me and I have a hard time neglecting someone when they are being mistreated or excluded. (It just grates me wrong, okay? :& ) I want everyone to feel like they belong, no matter how much of a misfit they are/were because no one deserves to feel isolated and alone. 

I hope this helps!!


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd love to post....but I keep thinking I'll do it wrong...I know we weren't supposed to read any others, but I glanced those that weren't in spoiler tags...

Maybe later if I can put together something coherent.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Derse Dreamer said:


> You should definitely write your own version, it'd be interesting to see what your perspective of a beautiful place is.




Perhaps I shall, but I'd like to get more input first.



ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> I'd love to post....but I keep thinking I'll do it wrong...I know we weren't supposed to read any others, but I glanced those that weren't in spoiler tags...
> 
> Maybe later if I can put together something coherent.


That's perfectly alright, there's no pressure. Although, there's no way that you could go wrong. I know you're a deeply introspective person, so focus less on what seems correct and more on turning yourself inside out into a physical space. Again though, there's no pressure at all.

Thank you everyone for your input so far!


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

(I spend a lot of time thinking about how I want my dream home to look so this is a really great thread. I love it.)

1. Not necessarily a room that's large in size, but one that has a very open floor plan that creates an illusion of it being bigger? Tile floors(either white, or black and white checkerboard, with the tiles large in size). At least one decent sized window for good natural lighting, and several lamps or other lighting fixtures scattered throughout, but the ability to get very dark when I want/need it to.
Mostly black and white, with splashes of accent colour(s) - it's versatile and the style can change with my mood. 
Good air circulation. A cool, fresh, airy feeling, and lots of plants. Not silent, but without any specific noise or music either. The sound of rain falling or vague watery noises(like when you're in a bath and move around a bit but not too much) are really nice. Blueish greenish sounds. 
Decor I prefer a mix of simple and over the top - rococo style extravagance paired with museum-like sterility. An ornately carved upholstered sofa, but in a simple colour without pattern. Simple floors that don't seem like anything special on their own, but played up with an extravagant fur shag rug. A nice blend between over the top glamour and simple, classic lines. Clean and open, but comfortable and inviting. Again, mostly black and white but with accents of other things.

2. As for the why, I would feel uncomfortable if the room felt too small, but I don't need a lot of space. So having a room with an open layout can give me the air and space I need, without making the room too big and empty. I get distracted a lot so a simple room without too many colours/sounds/stimuli lets me focus without having 50 things fighting for my attention. I live in a constant state of reinventing myself and go through interests like babies and old people go through diapers, so having something basic and simple that can change with me as I see fit is amazing and ideal. 
I spend most of my time in my head and not a lot of time in the real world with everyone else, so my surroundings don't have to be terribly interesting or have a lot going on. In fact I prefer them not to be. I just need a space that I can be comfortable in. I'm very sensitive to lights, sounds, smells, etc. so the good, cool air circulation and white noise but not silence(or electric humming) is a big one. It needs to cancel out the sounds from the real world so I can fully relax and retreat into my own world. I like plants and water so having these would add to comfort. After I spend time around people I need dark and quiet to lay in by myself to recharge so a room with too much happening wouldn't work.
So I guess even though I'm a very visual person and need my surroundings to be visually appealing to me, having comfort and the right atmosphere is equally, if not more, important because it enables me to shut out the real world and focus on my own internal world? And being able to do that is the most beautiful happy thing for me. I need a nice relaxing place that lets me leave the outside world and exist in my own, but is still beautiful and comfortable enough for when I need to leave my head and exist in real life...


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

A gargantuan underwater man made cave with mirrors carefully placed in all the right places, lighting it up from all angles. I'd never have to come up for air. Somehow, I'd just naturally breathe underwater. Sunlight would be caught from far above and the water would be pristine. The rock walls would be beautiful with natural crystal sparkles and veins forking out stretching to the far reaches of the cave. The colors would constantly be changing and moving with the water. The temperature wouldn't be too hot or too cold. I'd love that immense space without calling attention from prying eyes. 

I'd hate a fake underwater room. One that tried to mimic the idea. But a room that was actually underwater many hundreds of feet below sea level would be so beautiful. The space is amazing because it has the physical sensation of being immersed in water with all of the joy of the warm sun with the safety of being tucked away from everyone and natural beauty of the lines you see in natural stone. And I love the sensation of diving down deep. Going through the water. Sometimes I dive in deep and just keep going and my lungs start screaming and I just keep swimming down further until it feels like my chest is being crushed and I have to come back up. Sometimes I don't make it all the way back up before breathing a lungful of water and that really sucks. I'd love to just be able to dive deep and not be stopped by my need for air and weight on my chest. A room like that would be the most beautiful thing imaginable to me.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Clyme,

A fairy-tale library with beautiful wooden shelves.

The walls are tree trunks- green, peeking around, and the top of the tree is the ceiling. Blooming, purple flower blossoms manifest in large sizes, peeking out of every niche of the tree wall. A window cill is placed on the side- where you can peek at the beautiful blue sky, although darkened slightly by the forest outside.

Inside is a library containing every wonderful book ever written. Shelves upon shelves- each with the scent of crisp, autumn wood, contain thousands of books. In the center is a fireplace, with tree-trunk chairs surrounding it. In the center of the chairs is a table, a clear, glass table that resembles water. On it is a book- the Book of Life. You cannot open the book unless you have permission.

Hidden behind the fireplace is a magical mirror- a portal of a sort. Rumors have it that if you enter it, you travel to another dimension.

---


I basically described my "happy place" when I was a little girl.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

For some reason I feel like writing this down.
I noticed this little diffrence in the approach to making up the 'dream room' when I was reading Zanah0dia's post: she's designing a room without distractions so she can immerse in thoughts. I basically pulled the inside of my head (metaphorically of course ) to the outside to make the room out of it. I found it sort of intriguing especially considering we're both INTPs, apparently. Idk, OP is smart so he probably figured it out but I started to think about it and couldn't stop.


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

Watcher of the Skies said:


> For some reason I feel like writing this down.
> I noticed this little diffrence in the approach to making up the 'dream room' when I was reading Zanah0dia's post: she's designing a room without distractions so she can immerse in thoughts. I basically pulled the inside of my head (metaphorically of course ) to the outside to make the room out of it. I found it sort of intriguing especially considering we're both INTPs, apparently. Idk, OP is smart so he probably figured it out but I started to think about it and couldn't stop.


My idea was that because I tend to get into things 1000% for a short while and then as soon as I'm satisfied with how much I've learned/done/whatever I kind of throw it away and don't look back on it unless I need to pull up that information again, if I metaphorically pulled out the inside of my head to make my room I'd have to either be changing it pretty regularly as my interests cycle, or I'd have to just live with it and be bored until I came up with a new plan. Either one of those would annoy me and act as a distraction.
Of course there's always the option of having some sort of a... _thingy_ that would allow me to change the whole room with the metaphorical snap of a metaphorical but also possibly actual finger, but I couldn't figure out enough details of how to make that work to be pleased with it... what if I only wanted to change part of the room? Or what if I had changed it to fit my current taste but in the end decided I wanted something back from a previous version? Is there a way to store back-ups of each room so I can go back and take pieces to put in the newest version?
Sooooo I decided an all purpose but aesthetically pleasing shell of a room that remains pretty much as a constant but that I can make small changes too to fit whatever my current mood or obsession is, would be the best way to go! 

(Holy run-on sentences, Batman!)


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I. This is hard for me to do because it just seems so arbitrary. Most places look nice. I can say that in general I tend to like modern/minimalist style rooms perhaps more than other styles, but I don't want to go more specific than that because probably most rooms of this style would look nice to me, provided the colors and furniture styles go together. I can picture one in my head, but trying to describe it seems pointless because the details are arbitrary when I'm just making them up in my head. Do I imagine the furniture as white? Black? Some other color? It makes no difference to me and I would have to actually see specific options in a real life situation, otherwise no decision can be made. So I find myself unable to give the response you are looking for.

II. Modern/minimalist style rooms tend to look nice because of the free and spacious feeling, as well as everything looking neat and orderly. Beauty is easier to see when not covered in clutter.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

zanah0dia said:


> My idea was that because I tend to get into things 1000% for a short while and then as soon as I'm satisfied with how much I've learned/done/whatever I kind of throw it away and don't look back on it unless I need to pull up that information again, if I metaphorically pulled out the inside of my head to make my room I'd have to either be changing it pretty regularly as my interests cycle, or I'd have to just live with it and be bored until I came up with a new plan. Either one of those would annoy me and act as a distraction.
> Of course there's always the option of having some sort of a... _thingy_ that would allow me to change the whole room with the metaphorical snap of a metaphorical but also possibly actual finger, but I couldn't figure out enough details of how to make that work to be pleased with it... what if I only wanted to change part of the room? Or what if I had changed it to fit my current taste but in the end decided I wanted something back from a previous version? Is there a way to store back-ups of each room so I can go back and take pieces to put in the newest version?
> Sooooo I decided an all purpose but aesthetically pleasing shell of a room that remains pretty much as a constant but that I can make small changes too to fit whatever my current mood or obsession is, would be the best way to go!
> 
> (Holy run-on sentences, Batman!)


Iiiii... Probably, I just made some gross generalizations here and there. I threw all my interests into a blender and built a room out of what came out. I guess since our rooms are allowed to royally f-- I mean, screw the laws of physics, I would just take parts my current obsession out of the general mess and temporarily restore it to its original form so I can ponder it. Splendid! I didn't realize what I did when I was writing my first post. I guess that's the _thingy_. Although your idea seems much more practical 

Damn I love staying up until 5 am

Wow hey how about we try to type people based on their imaginary rooms? 
Nvm I should be asleep rn


----------



## TheIsrafil (May 19, 2014)

A small wooden room with a comfy, warm fireplace and antique books, including my 150-year-old Bible, a few publications from Encyclopedia Britannica's "Great Books" (Darwin, Spinoza, Bacon, etc..), Gray's Anatomy, and an official hardcover version of "The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy," among many others, all lining a medium-sized bookshelf. The room would have a little office-space for me. A laptop (which I would have build with my own two hands) serves an anachronistic reminder of the outside world. A coffee pot gently puckering on one side of the room. In the corner, yet another starkly contrasting feature, is a workstation with a 4.5-foot-tall robot, designed along the parameters of simple geometric shapes, limbs connecting to the torso in a way that, to the outside viewer, would look as though they needed more fitting when, in reality, they do, indeed, fit perfectly in place on their sockets. For right now it lugs itself across the room and does various chores--I still don't know what to do with the somewhat-indistinctly humanoid structure yet--while I work at my computer, or tinkering with the mechanics and chemistry at my workshop. A window faucets in light to fill the middle of the room, and the buttery light trickles into the side-corners, giving the robot himself an aged and dull look when at the right time of day.

It's just...home. I feel like a simple, quiet place with old-timey qualities tends to make me feel contentment and, although I can't express it all in words, the idea of just tinkering and figuring out the Universe with a little workshop in the corner is captivating to me. The robot is just another idea. It has significance. So much so, in fact, that I can not even begin to tell you what it is that makes it so captivating.


----------



## The Watcher (Mar 28, 2015)

Dim-able lights, dark hardwood floors with a large thick area rug, large fireplace (lit, the room should be cold without it), two comfortable chairs facing somewhat towards each other but slightly towards the fireplace, each with a side table holding a lamp so that even when the room is dimly lit it can illuminate the immediate area to allow for reading. Deep red, maroon, and brown coloring the rug and walls, a bit of gold and white trims to set it off. A stereo system off to the side set amongst built in bookshelves (complete with books) so that it is either visually pleasing as part of the decor or at least doesn't catch the eye much to distract in a garish sort of way. A decanter containing whiskey and an ice bucket on a nearby small raised table set flush against the wall. A wooden desk set against another wall to provide a surface for writing and largely concealing a computer so that it's convenient but not a distracting invitation. A dog bed nearby so that they may sleep near both me and the warmth of the fire.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

There may be no real logical flow to what I am saying but I am writing as I think of things.

I'm imagining a room that is very large. The ceiling is very high and there are various light sources, though they are all off because it is midday and this room has tall, gorgeous windows and a skylight. There is a large desk and chair that are very ornate. The desk is in between the two windows, facing away from them. The walls of the room are lined with shelves containing books. Every book was placed in this room due to its ability to enrich the reader's life in some way. One reader could not finish all the books in a lifetime. The desk, chair, and shelves are expertly crafted and made from beautiful dark mahogany. The carpet is dark green with an intricate pattern woven into it. The fabric feels soft and is pleasurable to walk on with bare feet. Finally there is a sofa that is less ornate than the other furniture, though it does not seem out of place.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Honestly.. it kinda sounds like a cop-out but the first thing that came to mind was an empty room. Relatively tall ceilings, no furniture (or only hard furniture), hard wood floors, creates echoes. It would also probably have tall windows and curtains. There would be a view of woods or forest. Almost horror movie-style, except that during the day it actually looks nice and spacious with lots of sun coming through  

I guess the reason I would consider that type of room to be awe-inspiring is because of the ambiguity -- it does have the potential to seem creepy, especially at night (at least if you live in a culture where that's a typical setting for horror/thrillers/sci-fi) but it has at least as much potential to be made into anything you want it to be. So it's sort of a representation of freedom to actualize creative potential.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

*I.*


* *




I've had some thought and I'd imagine a beautiful would be that of a large open space. This room will be in a house in an open space that overlooks a gleaming lake, forests and mountains. This room would be the main room of the house, the largest of it. 

The room will have have classic designed sofas of burgundy colour positioned near a window to overlook the lake. It'll have some accessories around it to give it a more homely feel as the more that's in a home the more it feels like a home including a rug, side desk and a pot of flowers. Across from the sofa area (lounge) there will be a kitchen with a fridge, oven and some beautifully carved, oak cabinets. There will be paintings and pictures all over the walls around the room including family pictures and any art deemed beautiful enough to hang on the walls. The final part of the room will have an oak dining table big enough for a large amount of people to sit around and eat.

Although beautiful, this room would be worthless without people in it. The only thing that'll make this room beautiful is meaningful people in it, family, friends, etc. 

 

Exemplar;









I imagine it would be something like this but have a more Lord of the Rings sort of aesthetic to it.





*II.*


* *




This room is beautiful because it's aesthetically pleasing, overlooks a beautiful landscape and because of it's large space. It'll perhaps be where you'll share a lot of memories with loved ones in which is beautiful itself. It's also reserved, no loud noises bothering anyone, no loud city bullshit going on and I could only imagine the amount of fun one could have there. I could also imagine it would be relaxing, laying on the sofa, watching the lake and I could imagine laying on the canopy, stargazing!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

1. A room that is fragile and delicate but full of love. For example, the bedrooms preserved by parents who lost their children to the Sewol Ferry disaster. The way those rooms remain untouched, with little things scattered about, clothes left out, etc.

2. The powerful emotional resonance these places have with me are what make them beautiful. Heartbreakingly so.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

I am in a room made out of glass a pure white marble. at the top of a tower. Basically the tower is made out of rooms like cubes on top of each other. Some cubes don't have walls just columns and are planted by trees and white and red roses. Under the tower there is a maze made of the same kind of marble the tower built of but slightly more gray. Every now and then you will see a sun engraved on the path of this maze. The sun is made out of pure orange gold shinning just like the sun but with a warmer tone. Just like the red sunset sun. Other times you will see a crimson engraved on the path but this time made out of silver just like the ones you see when youre sleep. At the end of the maze you will see a water fall 5 steps away. You check it out and it falls to earth. You are in the sky but the earth is far away becauee even the clouds under you are far away. The way the water become mist at a certain point make it look like an inverted narrow lotus made out of mist. The sun is warm and caring. It gives you a relaxed state of mind. Back to our room (sorry I just loved the outdoors of the tower). there is a 4 inches deep pool in the middle of the room. Underneath the water you can see a mosaic, it is circles inside circles. Made out of gold and a teal and blue beautiful stone. When you walk on the cold water and your feet touch the smooth stone you will forget about past and future. On your right there is a statue of a lioness made out of different colored rocks. On your left theirs a water fountain for you to drink whenever you want. It is in the corner. Underneath the purple grape vine that covers the left side. Finally you reach the bed after you passed the pool and the 3 steps staircase. on the sides of the bed theres a lotus on each. Its gives some light just like a table lamp. But its light is gentle and beautiful with its pink and creamy orange light. The bed is made out of a dark wood structure . The mattress and the sheets are made out with pure white silk. And the bed cover is red just like the red roses above you when you lay asleep. You look from the window behind the bed to see your colorful garden that breaks the red and white feeling of the tower. 



and its beautiful because this is the place of eternal happiness and joy. No more worries. It is only yours. You can share it with whoever you want. its beauty makes you forget about the past and future. You are too busy with the red flowers on the white cold marble. Its just too warm and cool. The contrast of the cool pool on your feet and the warm sun on your face. also you are wearing a white loosy white dress decorated with gold here and there. Also there is a red rose on your head with a green leaf crown. Just like the greeks wore the roses has no spikes so play with them. So yeah its beautiful because its so exotic and beautiful  and it makes me relaxed finally and happy


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Trippy.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Eska said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg D exactly I want mine like an ancient greece paradise. i love yours !!!!!! Especially the one with the zeus statue.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Clyme said:


> *I.* I would like you to conceive of a room or physical, indoor space that's beautiful.
> 
> *II.* Describe to me why you think this space is beautiful.


Any room at all that doesn't have negatives that disturb me but that my loved ones find accommodating. It is beautiful because they want to be with me and I with them. Caveat: The room should have an entrance and an exit so we can separate and come together as the desire takes us.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Made of glass over top of mountain. This is a room I saw a while back and now that's the first thing I thought of just now so I'm just gonna link you, hopefully at least some of the links work.

The eighth wonder of the world? 'Step into The Void' - CNN.com

Glass Room in Chamonix – Fubizâ„¢

and some pics


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

1. It's a room with lots of decorations... almost no wall area is left naked. It's not too big. It is dominated by warm colors, mostly red, but also many other colors that just hit you in the eyes when you enter the room. When you finally start looking around you can see a lot of furniture, all made of dark wood and the sofas have very soft looking padding. There are also colorful woven carpets covering the floor.

2. Uuuh well as I said all those colors just hit you in the eyes and make you stare at them with awe at the beginning. There is also a lot to explore in it although it's a fairly small room, like the pictures on the walls or checking the cabinets for their contents and such. The warm colors give a home-ish feeling like "you're safe here".


----------



## TheIsrafil (May 19, 2014)

Hey author, while we're reveling in our patronizing insanity, what have you found interesting about the replies so far?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Clyme said:


> *I.
> I would like you to conceive of a room or physical, indoor space that's beautiful. The room can serve any purpose and have any qualities. I would like to to reach into the depths of your imagination and conceive of some physical space which would induce a sense of elation, awe, and wonder. Try to think of what it feels like to experience profound awe, wonder, and fixation, then project this feeling around you and tell me what it would look like.*


Imagine a big room, an empty room with white walls, that runs into a kitchen. The walls are eggshell white, like in your first house. The old, rough kinda of walls you used to always used to used to rub your hands over. The cold ones too. At the west and walls, there are two massive windows covering each wall. The windows let you see the amazing view outside. In the South wall, there is a window which opens up to the city below. The window has venetian blinds which you can close if you need privacy. The room is bare and cold, like the innards of your soul and mind once was. The sun is setting over you. Beams of light set in. It's a cold February evening, like you remember back home. Satisfied, you go out to the removal truck, and bring in a deck chair, candle and book you've been reading. You light the candle, read the book and become comfy in your deck chair. Night sorted.



> *II.* Describe to me why you think this space is beautiful.


Now, you have a clean slate in your mind and home. You have moved on from depression and regret, to tranquility and freedom. You are free to be whoever you want, and free from depression's chains in the city of Angels.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

TheIsrafil said:


> Hey author, while we're reveling in our patronizing insanity, what have you found interesting about the replies so far?


I unfortunately haven't had the time to thoroughly analyze anything yet, primarily due to my intense workload. I'm generally just collecting data. Even so, I'm not sure that I'll readily be able to draw strong conclusions about it based off of this alone or even with the educational background that I have. I'll certainly have to study more.

I've noticed that a common theme seems to be openness, spaciousness, and in some cases, whether through a window or within the room itself, a vastness (through the distance from the ceiling, walls, or perhaps from the world external to the room). Another common theme is that environmental spaces and objects seem to be organized and arranged in particular patterns - as to what these patterns tend to share, I cannot say, but the rooms tend more towards specificity than they do towards chaos, clutter, and disorganization.

In any case, my hope is to analyze this later on when I have more time on my hands.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

I've never been a 'lets decorate my bedroom' type. The room I am sitting in has nothing on the walls, it's painted beige, a colour my dad suggested of which I nodded when he asked if that's what I wanted. The only thing that matters to me in regards to a room is the technology that's in it. The physical appearance of the room is irrelevant, as long as it's not an utter shit hole and is maintained to a humane level.


----------



## The Chief (Mar 17, 2015)

A large detached three car garage with a high roof for a lift. It would be in a secure location, out of sight, out of mind of potential thieves. High enough on the ground to not be flooded. In it would be my Father's 1968 Chevrolet Camaro Coupe, the 1953 Pontiac Chieftain Deluxe 2 door sedan in my avatar, and my 1964 Ford Thunderbird Hardtop. All fully restored. It would most likely have a white floor or maybe a classic checker tile pattern? The walls would be white with various vintage gas and oil signs and other kinds of automobilia on them. It would be well lit with fluorescent lighting throughout the ceiling. There would be room to walk around the cars, open the doors, and work on them as needed. The tools and other equipment needed would be neatly organized at the back of the garage. With that a medium sized wall mounted cabinet with detailing products, chemicals, and touch up paint. A small lounge would be located in the back as well furnished with two leather sofas and a reclining chair, probably in black with a table to match. Mounted on the back wall would be a 40' flat-screen tv and an Xbox One on the tv stand below it. To the left of this would be a refrigerator stocked with drinks like water or various fruit juices. There would be a computer somewhere around here because internet is always good. Thats it really. Hopefully this is not too all over the place, at least half the stuff I put here was thought up while typing.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Clyme said:


> I unfortunately haven't had the time to thoroughly analyze anything yet, primarily due to my intense workload. I'm generally just collecting data. Even so, I'm not sure that I'll readily be able to draw strong conclusions about it based off of this alone or even with the educational background that I have. I'll certainly have to study more.
> 
> I've noticed that a common theme seems to be openness, spaciousness, and in some cases, whether through a window or within the room itself, a vastness (through the distance from the ceiling, walls, or perhaps from the world external to the room). Another common theme is that environmental spaces and objects seem to be organized and arranged in particular patterns - as to what these patterns tend to share, I cannot say, but the rooms tend more towards specificity than they do towards chaos, clutter, and disorganization.
> 
> In any case, my hope is to analyze this later on when I have more time on my hands.


I just realized my room was pretty much the exact opposite (even though it was big I made sure it doesn't really seem so)
Great, I'm now curious what would Freud say, lol


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Laze said:


> I've never been a 'lets decorate my bedroom' type. The room I am sitting in has nothing on the walls, it's painted beige, a colour my dad suggested of which I nodded when he asked if that's what I wanted. The only thing that matters to me in regards to a room is the technology that's in it. The physical appearance of the room is irrelevant, as long as it's not an utter shit hole and is maintained to a humane level.


Ignore practicality. It's one thing to have a room that's functional, it's quite another to have a physical space which endows you with some sort of feeling. As an example, many experience anxiety when looking off the edge of great heights (or if the depth is below them and they're on some sort of glass flooring). Many find it to be emotionally moving when looking off into the vastness of canyons, off of waterfalls, scenic forests, lakes, and other natural features for the first times. With the right scenery, it almost feels magical. To my understanding, many religious buildings have tapped into this and are constructed to create unique experiences through their physical qualities. I find that movie-theaters can be similarly immersive. So, whereas it's one thing to not worry about your surroundings much for practical purposes, it's another thing entirely to have a physical space create an overwhelming presence of awe within you.

I would like to know: what, if you could conceive of it, would create a breathtaking sense of awe within you?


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

I like surreal type landscapes

large spaces that provide distinct, overt sensorial experiences (or lack of it) mystify me.

some sort of central unity within one enclosed space that points towards an idea, and/or suggests it if not obviously stated.

some sort of big white hall with a "beatific" vision or "singularity" that points to something higher- more grandiose, or to an infinite void- a hollow space.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

What sorts of drugs are in the room? A definition of beauty can be changed.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Location: Overlooking the sea, without any other houses in sight.

The walls are white with a lot of glass. A lot of furniture is either black or white. 
Cabinets and such are made out of wood. In corners are green plants which goes nicely with the white/black/wood.
The house is a square.

This comes quite close to what I was thinking of:

* *


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Beautiful Room.

Oh look, there's is me in it.

Ain't it beautiful ? 

:happy:


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

*I.* I would like you to conceive of a room or physical, indoor space that's beautiful. The room can serve any purpose and have any qualities. I would like to to reach into the depths of your imagination and conceive of some physical space which would induce a sense of elation, awe, and wonder. Try to think of what it feels like to experience profound awe, wonder, and fixation, then project this feeling around you and tell me what it would look like.
*No ceiling that can be seen, with tall trees and plants everywhere, so it's a bit jungle like. Quiet noises of animals around. Not too hot or cold, just comfortable, and not humid. A slight breeze running through it. It doesnt need bright colours or anything, just tall plants towering over me, with smaller ones all around. Animals moving through the space, ignoring me and just acting naturally.* 
*The feeling of awe and wonder would be an almost crippling sensation in my chest that leaves me breathless and almost sad because it's so overwhelming. If projected it would be invisible but a mass of energy that disturbed everything it touched with its intensity.
*
*II.* Describe to me why you think this space is beautiful.
*Peaceful, calm, safe. It being so natural and powerful in itself and yet fairly simple to look at at a glance. Lots of details to examine in seemingly uncomplicated spaces. It has power through its size and strength, while somehow appearing fragile. The animals moving through it would add depth and mystery, while the lack of roof would prevent me feeling closed in and claustrophobic. With everything carrying on around me and me not having an impact it would show my insignificance in the general area and mean I could watch and not have to participate until I felt ready. It would somehow be perfectly balanced.*


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

*I.* I would like you to conceive of a room or physical, indoor space that's beautiful. The room can serve any purpose and have any qualities. I would like to to reach into the depths of your imagination and conceive of some physical space which would induce a sense of elation, awe, and wonder. Try to think of what it feels like to experience profound awe, wonder, and fixation, then project this feeling around you and tell me what it would look like.
*A room with a huge window in one wall which looked out onto a lake and trees and fields, and many smaller windows on the ceiling that look onto the sky at various points of the day or night (the large one would be automatically covered by thick curtains at night). It would be soundproofed, but I could open the ceiling windows if I wanted outside noise. It would be a comprehensive library of books I want to read, or have read, with traditional dark-wood panelling, red carpet and lots of comfortable chairs, but it would include a comfortable couch for napping on in a dark corner. It would have paintings all across the upper walls and ceiling, on natural and fantastical images.
It would be connected to a house with my family and cat inside and they would intuitively know when they could come in or not.*


*II.* Describe to me why you think this space is beautiful.
*Because it's peaceful and comfortable - everything would be quiet, muted and soft. I find that in many spaces, there's something which makes it less peaceful and comfortable. My living room is quite close to a different, but almost ideal, room in that it's rarely intruded upon by anyone who I'm not at least 90% comfortable with and mostly it's just me, my mum, my sister and my cat - and we all go about our business without having to pay attention to one another all the time. In this room I've imagined, I would have more privacy and more books (because books are expensive) and would be able to do everything at my own pace.*


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

*I. I would like you to conceive of a room or physical, indoor space that's beautiful. The room can serve any purpose and have any qualities. I would like to to reach into the depths of your imagination and conceive of some physical space which would induce a sense of elation, awe, and wonder. Try to think of what it feels like to experience profound awe, wonder, and fixation, then project this feeling around you and tell me what it would look like.
*
My beautiful room

The room is bright, well-lit with summer sunlight with window panes across the walls, from corner to corner. Some of the windows are opened, like an open door, with screens to keep out the insects, letting in a warm and soothing breeze, fresh air and the scent of flowers and leaves. The open window also lets in the sound of rustling leaves and branches. Indeed, outside of the room is a view of the zen garden, large trees with drooping branches heavy with leaves and shade, the sound of a wind chime, and the sound of falling leaves hitting the wood of the patio deck. 

The moving branches allow in moving freckles of sunlight which fall onto all elements of the room and fill it with dusty warmth. The dun colored sofa sits along the window decorated with an assortment of pillows: two cross-stitched pillows from Aunty Kim that read, "Home is where the heart is" and "Peace and love," two frumpy brown velvet pillows that came with the sofa, and a bright teal pillow plump and taught that was bought on a whim.

On both ends of the room are single, white wicker basket rocking chairs where both strangers and family members alike take to curling up their legs and reading, engulfed by a blanket and their imagination. The person occasionally gets up from their rocking chair to file the book back into the ceiling high book shelf which spans the length of the wall opposite to the windows. Upon selecting their book, they decide to read on the floor, laying their belly down and stretching their fingers through the light brown curly carpet.

In the corner of the room, facing the windows, is an upright piano where the solo inhabitant may play on a lazy afternoon for the grazing deer in the yard, or sing together in an evening of entertainment with friends and family after an indulgent dinner.

Around the room are details, trinkets which tell of the people who have passed through the room. A friend's vacation to Egypt brought them back a small sandstone statue of a cat that is placed on the end table. Grandmother's old ceramic flower plate holds strawberry thumbprint cookies besides two glasses of milk on the coffee table. A little foot rug weaved by a young girl in her fifth grade class sits at the foot of one of the chairs.

A beautiful room to me, and you are invited!

*II. Describe to me why you think this space is beautiful.*

This space is beautiful because it is comfortable, familiar, sunny, relaxing, hosts company, and supports hobbies.


----------



## SolitaryNight (May 14, 2015)

The words are kinda just thrown together...
The location is on a grassy hill. A fairly large room, wooden wall panels,wooden floor, dark cream rug in the center of the room. Large spanning balcony over looking the sea. There are bookshelves lining the walls. A quaint medium sized rustic breakfast table with a glass top white and yellow carnations in a vase adorns the left side of the room. A glass of orange juice and a small stack of books is balanced on the left side on the table at the edge. The scent of sunflowers, lilies and the sea is wafting through the door. An ornate mural lies in the darkest corner of the right side of the room It is full of foliage, mythical creatures, meaningful quotes, the scribbles of children and names of people that lived there once ago.There are strings of shells hanging from the ceiling in that corner. A glass bookcase is near the mural filled with art supplies. In a corner of the room under the window overlooking the forest that leads up into the mountains, I see the scraps of paper on my writing desk fighting to free themselves to the wind. I look out the balcony window and I see a lighthouse on the cliff in the distance, then I am distracted by the glinting of the crystal chandelier hanging in the center of the room.There are couches with throw pillows of varied sizes aligning the walls where bookshelves do not exist. I sigh in satisfaction as I sink into my fluffy cushioned wicker chair and dive back into the depths of my book.

Its open and peaceful. I feel serenity here. I don't have to feel worried about anything. I'm surrounded by the things I love that have comforted me ever since I was 6 years old. I always loved the sea. Its a place that I relate to family and its my favorite place to go when I'm among them. I'm both enchanted and fearful of forests filled with mysteries.The mountains have been a constant in my life even though I don't know much about them. I am both annoyed at and in love with the wind. It is one of my greatest comforters, nuisances and a good source of ideas.The books act as references, escapes, friends, anything you can think of; for when I want to be alone.The light house acts as that point of distance, all those thing that I never had, wished that I had, wished that I was,wished that I could be is accumulated into the lighthouse. A lighthouse of longings and goals. I've always appreciated nature and my love for flowers and natural things is found in the furniture and little knick knacks of the room. The portrait symbolizes the past and perhaps the future. My blood is pretty mixed up so I'm always wondering what type of people my ancestor's were. I also wonder who I'm going to be. It is a mystery, like the story behind the mural. As for the chandelier as impractical as they are I simply like how they look.Perfect place for inspiration don't you think?

Just so you know my mental world is partly like this yet mostly not.It sounds quite a lot like the nature centered rooms everyone's talking about. Nature and water play large parts in my world... among other things.:th_o:


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

a room that's beautiful


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Well...let's see.

I imagine a room that is minimalist. Bright whites or warm colors that are soft on the eyes. Straight lines and clean looks. There would be furniture that is cushioned and comfortable. Maybe some pictures on the walls of forests or wooded areas with streams or waterfalls. Some classical music playing in the background, calm and peaceful. It would give a sense of immense space and openness without actually being "open" - as if the walls were a "suggestion" rather than a hard and fast rule, if that makes sense. Perhaps like being in the center of a cloud.

Why do I think it's beautiful? I suppose because it would be a contained space, without giving the feeling of being constraining?


----------



## Sleepysoul_10 (May 21, 2015)

A tranquil room with little dream catchers everywhere, dark curtains, ceiling fan that puts you to sleep by its gentle squeak while it spins. A bunch of wooded forests and tall grass pictures. A few photos of vineyards. A little folk rock playing. Big soft bed with a lot of pillows. Window view of trees and blue skies. During fall. Dark burgundy walls. Grey trimming. Family photos. Big book shelf. Candles. Ocean scent. Rolled blunt. One cat one dog and your significant other to cuddle with.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

*1.* It's a room of White. It has rows of smooth featureless white pillars that rise from the white floor and get lost high up in the white fog that obscures room's ceiling... Or lack of there of. Any way you look there are parallel rows of white columns going far and getting lost in the distance. You can't see the end or walls. Its illuminated seemingly from nowhere and _everywhere_ because there are no shadows cast.

*2.* It just popped into my head. I swear I actually don't understand myself. Why do I think it's awesome? Perhaps I see it a malleable space that could be anything? Like a canvas that could be changed into whatever I want. Perhaps I am just intrigued by such seemingly impossible space existing. Why would it exist? Who would create this? Perhaps it's a dreamscape. Or the origin of it. The beginning where the mind conceives its visions.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

A room with intricately carved and designed wooden panels and beams. Wood all the way around floor walls and ceiling wooden with beautifully carved designs and stone accents in places as well.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

@_Clyme_:




Conceive of a room or physical, indoor space that is beautiful. The room can serve any purpose and have any qualities. I would like you to reach into the depths of your imagination and conceive of some physical space which would induce a sense of elation, awe and wonder. Try to think of what it feels like to experience profound awe, wonder and fixation, then project this feeling around you and tell me what it would look like. 


* *





The first room is a spacious room in a palace, full of light, air and grace.



* *







* *




The atmosphere is Indian or Middle Eastern. Although the day outside may be hot (and one can step out onto a balcony overlooking the gardens), the room itself is cool. There is a gently plashing fountain in the middle of the room. The room looks like an Indian ivory cameo chest, both extraordinarily elaborate and delicate. It is divided by elaborate lacy walls, and archways lead out of the room. Off-stage (so to speak) one can hear a choir, with harps on high.



* *






The second room is in the Art Nouveau style. It is a room in which one can breathe. There is a sense of _flow_ in the room, with its curved lines. The walls and floor of the room are made out of a rich warm oak, and the windows are a riot of fantastical shapes in metal and glass. There is a marble fireplace, the sides of which are carved to look like two nymphs carrying cornucopias. There are Japanese prints and Chinese screens (black, lacquered, with designs in red and green of dragons and flowers) and vases here and there, and Asian or African artefacts (statues, masks, daggers).






Describe to me why you think this space is beautiful. 

* *





I’m trying to put into words something I can see in my mind’s eye!



* *







* *




Without doing my celebrated impression of an early Romantic poet who’s just seen a mountain and waxing lyrical about the sublime, or lying on a divan and puffing on a hookah while listening to the strains of the oudh, my spirit wafted on currents of beauty, let me try to answer the question simply and succinctly. Like so: Elegance. Charm. Craftsmanship. Artistry.



* *






A sense of awe and wonder, though, is different from beauty. Something can be beautiful without being awe-inspiring or wonderful, and the awe-inspiring and wonderful often inspire terror as much as beauty. A Gothic cathedral or a mountain may be majestic or beautiful, but it is not beauty on a human scale. And in those cavernous spaces, the individual is dwarfed. They are not spaces in which a man can live.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

The most beautiful room I can think of spontaneously without planning or weighing various options, is a room in a historic home with warm wood paneling and damask/brocade wallpaper in shades of rose or blue. There should be a large sitting window with cushions and green plants, as well as early 20th century decorative light fixtures on the ceiling, and furniture with dark cherry wood and soft cushions made of rich, deep jewel colors ....the carpet should lead out into chess board marble floor and hardwood, carpeted staircase. There are fresh flowers in the room, blue or purple and yellow/gold, and a small rock water fountain. In a beautiful room there's no trace of modern technology or mass production. There can be old hard cover books, though and soft corduroy bed in the corner with a gray momma cat with kittens.Oooh and a fire place with real wood burning, a few candles and a piano. Out of the seated picture window it's nighttime with a rolling green yard leading to a forest and creek/river.

This room is beautiful because it is comfortable, safe and a perfect union of man and nature.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

BigApplePi said:


> Press a button and "ugly" things like computers and tv disappear


.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Big, spacious room that's minimalist yet homey and futuristic. Cool and fresh air with huge and clear windows for outside. I'd like a serene view of nature (maybe a lake surrounded in greenery, or a very clean and clear beach) and at night, I'll have the most vivid view of the night skies with vibrant galaxies and twinkling stars. 

At the inside, overall colour main scheme is a cool, pale colour- furniture would be minimalist yet comfortable. Flooring made out of smooth wood that's cool to for my bare feet. A big book shelf is also present with lots of novels and non-fiction books. A small kitchenette with high-end technology, and a full-stocked fridge. A wide, spacious bed with sheets soft and cool as silk. 

There's gonna be a lot of weird stuff in it, though, like all the unique things I collect over the years. There's also gonna be a sound system. And lots of greenery and plants to ensure fresh air and just a sense of nature. All this on one floor, and the whole room is just so wide and spacious. Whoah.

This room is beautiful because it's not cluttered, it's not all that complicated, it's wide and big, not restricting, liberating. I feel like I can do whatever I want without limit and I can do it most comfortably too.


----------



## toniediane (May 22, 2015)

Rustic furniture and repurposed pieces, simple with homemade artwork created from natural items collected over time. Examples of these are, driftwood, seaglass, feathers, etc. Neutrally colored walls with accents of all of the colors of the rainbow. I also need for a room to be balanced by a feature of each of the five elements.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*Open concept, with pointed archways leading to a garden. There may be vines and plants near the walls. Symmetrical design. Sand-coloured, stone walls and marble floor. Almost like a garden walkway, a pavillion or terrace and less like a closed in room. I can hear birds chirping, some water running, maybe a fountain. It's bright and warm but breezy. Empty, quiet, spacious with high ceilings. A decadent and luxurious lounge space leaves you with the feeling of tranquility and peace. The architecture is the centerpiece.*


* *


----------



## kevinlolwut (Feb 5, 2014)

I.

It'll be a big room, with a space at the top for a skylight. The room would be best described as "innovative" because it'll have the latest technologies on one side of the room. But, the room is also "musical" because it'll have every instrument you can think of on the other side. A long, rectangle table sits in the middle of the room, facing the front door. This is the room of a creator.

II. Describe to me why you think this space is beautiful.

It's a room full of ideas.


----------



## LavenderMoon (Mar 2, 2015)

Clyme said:


> Instructions: Please don't read other people's posts until after you've completed yours. Skip over the explanation until after you've written your responses.
> 
> *I.* I would like you to conceive of a room or physical, indoor space that's beautiful. The room can serve any purpose and have any qualities. I would like to to reach into the depths of your imagination and conceive of some physical space which would induce a sense of elation, awe, and wonder. Try to think of what it feels like to experience profound awe, wonder, and fixation, then project this feeling around you and tell me what it would look like.
> 
> *II.* Describe to me why you think this space is beautiful.


1. The first thing I can think of that calls to mind awe, wonder and fixation would be a room that's very rich, from the quality of what's in it to variety of textures and colors. I can imagine furniture inlaid with gold, tile mosaics that are waves of color, smooth and polished. A room that's dark, so you don't know exactly what you're seeing, and then light filters through and you can see, just partially, how beautiful everything around you really is. I'm having trouble forming the purpose of this room in my head, or even the shape of it. I see pillows in silky fabrics, dyed every color imaginable, that you could lay down against and sleep without any interruptions. And silence. A calm, peaceful, happy silence that lets you know you're safe, but not trapped. I think there would be access to the outside from this room also. A door in one area that's really just an arch, always open to the light and sounds of outside without really intruding on the feel of the room itself.

2. I think the room is beautiful because it doesn't trap you in any way. It doesn't ask you to be anything. It's natural. It's color, light, darkness, just true qualities. I couldn't make it a room like a living room or a kitchen or a bedroom, because all of those rooms are limited by their functions. It just didn't seem right somehow.

That was fun.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

A sun room facing eastward, open aired to the surrounding outside on one half, letting in the leafage of ferns and vines that decorate the garden, along with flowers of various colors and kinds. Bamboo support beams inside the wooden window frames, an wind chimes hang just outside. The other half of the room is cozy and sheltered, earthy colored walls, and see-thru material curtains bordering the two sides, and a single, long couch against the back wall. Speakers are placed around the room, and a music player sits by the couch with a stack of choice CDs. The floor of the room is wood with a carpet covering the middle, leading to the couch. :3

How's that for a room?


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry it took two weeks to respond - I have been AWOL. 

It's wooden. Not dark wood, classic and tacky. Light. Airy. Something like maple or ash. The floor is wood, the walls are wood (although painted a light eggshell blue), the desk is wood. Wood. Other than that, the only accents are a teal armchair - deep and plump, perfect for curling up in with a book - and a state of the art computer in the desk. The woven hemp rug on the floor almost matches the beigle floor, save for a turquoise binding around the edge.

There is no light in this room, only a ceiling fan. Yet how can I see everything so clearly? There are only three walls, each decorated with some nonconsequential piece of art, generic, thrown in simply as an afterthought. The fourth wall however, needs no art: Almost its entirity is taken up by an exquisitive french sliding door. And outside of that pane what do you see? Blue and green as far as the eye can see, accented with pale yellow (almost white); the mirror image of the colour in the room.

It's a beach. Clear blue sky, deep blue sea, and white sand that stretches for miles. Nobody will bother you here - you could walk as far as you want, see all you can see, only to find yourself back to the room whenever you need to be. You could decide what you need to do next, yet never actually get around to doing any of it. Here, the world is yours to behold, yet always slightly out of your reach. Elusive. You'll start your next novel. You'll make millions on the stock market. You'll pass out drunk on the armchair. You'll find true love. You'll watch crappy sitcoms on Netflix all afternoon. 

You'll do everything. 

You'll do nothing.

The world - this room - is yours for the taking.


----------

